# The west seen from Amtrak's California Zephyr



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Interesting shots from the Zephyr.
http://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/Amtrak-California-Zephyr-San-Francisco-Chicago-11031147.php#photo-12621103


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The wife and I rode the Zephyr a few years back and it was an absolutely FABULOUS trip.
Great scenery, great food, great folks to chat with, and great memories.
We also rode the Texas Eagle last year down to Dallas. Another FANTASTIC adventure and memory.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

My wife has taken Amtrak from Salt Lake City to Sacramento and back several times. The main problem is one leaves SLC about midnight so you don't get to see much of Western Utah and Nevada, The return trip is better as you see the Sierra's first in the daylight. I marvel every time I go over Donner Pass as to how difficult it was to build that route. Many a poor Chinese laborer died in it's building. We owe them a lot!:appl: 
We are contemplating a return trip from SLC to Charleston SC to visit our son. The main problem is if one buys a cabin to sleep, one changes trains in Chicago at mid night and again in Washington (I think). The extra cost for a sleeping berth doesn't warrant the difference over the main coach.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------

